# Shower Rod on Sloped Ceiling



## sji (Jun 5, 2008)

We are nearing completion of a bathroom remodel and I've run into an issue with the bathtub regarding hanging a shower curtain rod. The tub is in an alcove with an angled ceiling in the back due to an eave. The angled section meets the back wall at a height of about 5'6". I'm trying to figure out a solution to hanging a shower curtain rod - if I put is where the wall is straight, it would be too low. If I raise it and attached 1 end to the angled wall, then the curtain wont cover the last foot of the shower . Does anyone have any suggestions for how to mount a shower curtain rod when part of the ceiling is angled? Are there brackets to accomadate mounting on an angle, and how can I deal with the open part on the end?

THanks


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe you could install a fixed shower panel for the last foot and have your curtain underlap that.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Jun 8, 2008)

i ran into this one time. We ended up using a wire system used to hang curtains. I think we got it at IKEA. We used a corner piece at the angle to make the wire follow the ceiling. 

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60075295

might work.

-Dan :thumbup:


----------



## CCH (Mar 4, 2009)

*any luck*

sji - Didi you have any luck with the curtain rod. I am in the same situation and want to figure out what to do before tiling.


----------



## allenewilborn (Mar 20, 2009)

Had the same problem with our 1940's second floor bathroom. Our contractor suggested building a 1-2 foot wall along the tub and up to where the slant of the wall meets the celing. This "squares" thing up, while still giving you plenty of room to install a shower curtain, and access to the tub.


----------



## Mustbecrazy (Mar 31, 2009)

*Angled Ceiling.. shower rod*

I just tried to figure this out myself. I ended up buying a "deck hinge" and "end cap eye" from a marine supply place. They use them to attach railings or canopies. I cost me $9 for both pieces. You might also find the same sort of thing for awnings.

If I knew how to attach a picture I would.

Good Luck!

Steve


----------



## DCA (Aug 16, 2009)

*Specialty brackets for similar purpose*

Hello,
I was searching for hardware to hang a clothes rod from the ceiling and came across this hardware, perhaps it can help someone...
http://abrechtbracket.com/CeilingRod.html


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

DCA, others and future inquiring minds. I have a rendering on my website that might help visualize the solution with a stub wall. 

http://paragonrenovations.net/renderings.aspx

This is a project that I will be kicking off within the next month or so but if you go to the link I provided it will bring you to my website and some of my project renderings. Scroll down to the third video and you will be able to watch this rendering and will see the stub wall come in at 2:06. Hopefully this helps envision the wall. 

If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask!

Good luck all, be safe!


----------

